# Moustache Conger Eel??



## surfaboi808 (Oct 17, 2009)

So I was out diving this past evening, and came across a white eel also know as a moustache conger eel.. they're quite plentiful over here and usually used for bait for fishermen or what not, but I came across a small one about 8 inches in a tide pool.. i scooped him up and brought him home.. he's in a 20 gallon quarantine right now.. I was wondering if anyone has kept one of them or know anything about their care? they are different then regular moray eels in a sense that they have pectoral fins.. i've kept zebra and snowflake morays before, so i do know about keeping eels, but was just curious as to see if anyone has kept a conger before.. thanks..


----------

